
Show HN: Time tracking with Trello, what do you think? - feketegy
http://rotorapp.com
======
fiatjaf
Before looking at your tool, I think that there are already many tools for
time tracking with Trello.

~~~
DanielHav
You are right, a few good tools out there. This is just our take on it, we
like simple things :)

Most tools require some form of manual work, starting a timer, installing an
extension, entering hours by hand etc.

We developed Rotor for our internal use some time ago because it allowed us to
track time with no interference and keep using Trello as we had before (it
tracks the time cards spend in defined list/s where we would move then anyway
- ex : from To Do to Doing).

We thought others might be interested as well so we made it public.

Glad you like the landing page :D, my partner will appreciate that, tried to
make it simple and informative.

~~~
tzs
> You are right, a few good tools out there. This is just our take on it, we
> like simple things :)

I used to have a really simple way to track time, back in the pre-cloud days:
music CDs.

Put on CD, hit play, start working on something billable to a particular
client. When the CD ends, put on another. When done working on stuff for that
client, add up the total time of the pile of played CDs, and that's the time
to bill that client.

That did require manual action, but since I was going to listen to music while
I worked anyway it was not really any extra work.

